# Hello Everyone



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello All, Just joined he board and wanted to say hello. I live in the US but am going to be moving to Germany in about 6 months, absolutly love it thhere. Hope to get to meet some good people on here. Also you guys ares so lucky because the european women are awsome, I love em!

Glissman


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya Glissman,

Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the board

BigDom


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Gliss, we some could do a "foreign exchange" program, you send some fit American chicks and I'll send you some classic British beauties.

Are shell suits and Burberry fashionable in the states?

Welcome to Musclechat!

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Platinumph (Feb 14, 2005)

welcome to the board from a newbie as well :lol:


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Where about in the states do you currently stay?


----------

